# Trumps campaign team sues the New York Times



## notimp (Feb 27, 2020)

Over legal slander.

Because of an opinion piece (not reporting) in March of 2019.

You know, that you've reached peak democracy, when the mightiest man in the world has to sue the Times to get his public image corrected.

And does so during an election campaign.

Journalism now gets hit with more of a chilling effect, and in the future will not report, what in the Muller report was named as direct connections between Russia and the Trump election campaign team - just shut up, if you only have hearsay, and no proof - even in a case as prominent as this one, don't host people that might feed you what is alleged to have happened between the lines.

Oh, and torture Assange.

src:
https://www.wtxl.com/news/national/...ew-york-times-for-libel-over-2019-op-ed-piece


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 27, 2020)

Is this even news worthy at this time? Donnie can sue half the internet for slander at this point. Most of which for less than he has slandered others, as a matter of fact.


@donald Trump: here's a picture of a riverbed. Now cry me a river.


----------



## notimp (Feb 27, 2020)

What mindset do you have to have as a political election campaign leadership to sue the New York Times for slander. For an opinion piece on the business relations of the election campaign of the President of the United states.

(Technically you may even be right, btw. But what means are you using here, and for what?)

So the legislative branch, has the judicial branch looking into one of the biggest journalism outlets of the country - because of personal slander, of the President of the country.

I mean - do you want your 'banana republic dictatorship' badge now, or do you want it later, because the messaging is kind of confusing...

Sure destroy peoples believe into democratic separation of power even more. Threaten journalism into not writing opinion pieces about anything they can not positively proof in front of a court. Bancrupt the NYT (or any smaller paper who dares to object - is the point here) with process fees. Do it as the president of the United States.

Who cares?

Is that your point?


----------

